# Indonesia....?



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

Anybody rides in Indonesia...? What kind of trail and bike do you ride...?


----------



## hendropurwanto (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, Yes we do MTB here in Indonesia. Nearby my hometown Jakarta, there are various type of rides. But my personal favorite is at Puncak Mountain. Please feel free to visit http://hendropurwanto.blogspot.com for some reviews and pics.

As for bikes, there are all sort of MTB here. Most of the time we prefer to assembly our own bike, rather than buy a complete one off the shelf. The favourite imported brands are Giant, KHS, Specialized, Santa Cruz, Titus, and sometimes Cannondale or even Oranges.


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

Aha.. one reply at least. You guys seems to have a good trail to ride. What do people do mostly: xc, downhill, freeride, endurance ride..?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice blog, Hendro!

I lived in Bali for 2 years but unfortunately didn't have a bike there. I did a lot of trail running and some of the areas higher up in the mountains had some great trails for mountain biking.


----------



## hamba (Feb 8, 2006)

Most people do xc or endurance ride in the trail close to Jakarta, but you can also find some people do downhill there.


----------



## hendropurwanto (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Softailteamrider,
We do all sorts of riding. XC, technical XC, downhill, all mountain adventure. We even have a dual slalom event just last week. As for me, I only do XC. So, do you plan to visit Indonesia soon? don't forget to bring your bike along.
Rgds


----------



## hendropurwanto (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Tigerdog,
Thanks for comment.
Bali is great! I used to live there myself years ago. There was an international MTB event held in Bali couple of years back. But I still prefer riding in Java island. 
rgds


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Good to see something from Indonesia  .
We will be in Sumatra the month of May for surfing.
I'm always sorry not to have a bike when we are there.
If we are in Jakarta for more than a day I will let you know.
There is at least one Turner owner that has posted from Java.

Photos from May '05 trip.

transport









that's me on the left  .


----------



## SindCycles (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah, I only go to Indo for the surf, but I reckon there must be some insane places to ride here...the passes in Sumbawa would be some scary shite...

Anybody know of places in Bali - FR and DH would be good!


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

_I'm always sorry not to have a bike when we are there.
If we are in Jakarta for more than a day I will let you know.
There is at least one Turner owner that has posted from Java._

Eric, I didn't know you visit Indonesia frequently. I come to know Indonesia much better than any other tropical country on the globe. And to my knowledge there are bunch of people riding there and though you don't have your bike with you I believe people will be more than happy to loan you their bike. Just make sure the size will fit you though..
Just so you know, there are also Turner owners there (I wouldn't say Homer yet..) and if you click Turner website you can find a Turner dealer in Jakarta so I guess it speaks the population.

SindC, there are also some FR/DH tracks there as I would remember.


----------



## SindCycles (Mar 21, 2006)

In Bali or Jakarta...normaly Bali is my base and I travel to the surrounding islands to surf.


----------



## Mountain Bike Bali (Apr 14, 2006)

*mountain bike bali - adv community*



SindCycles said:


> Ah, I only go to Indo for the surf, but I reckon there must be some insane places to ride here...the passes in Sumbawa would be some scary shite...
> 
> Anybody know of places in Bali - FR and DH would be good!


Hi,i know any track on bali,cross country,down hill,up hill or adventure find me at cellular0361-7430939 or e-mail at [email protected]

best regard and keep ride,

Hari


----------



## bali trail hound (May 26, 2006)

*Bali Mountain Biking*



softailteamrider said:


> Anybody rides in Indonesia...? What kind of trail and bike do you ride...?


I got hooked on XC mountain biking in Jakarta 6 years ago on the trails around Sentul Selatan and Gunung Pancar. There is a growing expat and local MTB community out there. In fact I liked it so much that I gave up my job and now spend my days hounding out trails in Bali - a much more difficult task because one false trail usually finds you hoofing down some track and at sea-level before you can say 'boo to a goose'. The trick for XC routes is to know the trails that stay high long enough for a decent length ride. DH heaven as long as don't mind max 2 hour rides.

If you or anybody else is coming over to Bali with (or without) their bike and wants to touch base, please contact me by email: [email protected]


----------



## SindCycles (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent - I'm not coming to Bali this year, but will be back for another month in 2007. 

Hopefully you'll still be around and we can go DH somewhere!

Cheers


----------



## bali trail hound (May 26, 2006)

Great! Keep in touch. I don't have any plans to leave.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Now thats food for thought,

My family live in Bali, and i was wondering if there was a MTB community up there.

Where do you DH, any good riding at the Bukit??

Is there a reputable bike shop in denpasar??

Thanks

G


----------



## bali trail hound (May 26, 2006)

The bukit is too hot for me at this time of the year, but does have some good trails. The Bukit and Tabanan seem to be the most popular areas with local and expat riders, but I always head for the hills. Most of my trails start somewhere near the Central Volcanoes, Mt Batur or the slopes of Agung and make their way in a general down hill direction, but it is XC riding as there are some pretty steep ups as well as downs. You could probably put some awesome downhills together but they would be relativley short lived and with no quick means of getting back up that hill,,,,,,,,,?! Don't know I've never tried, don't have the bike!

I usually go riding with a couple of Balinese guys and have just started a Mountain bike holiday/guiding company up out here, but not sure I'm allowed to advertise on this forum. Anyways, if you want to know more drop me a line ([email protected]).

Happy trail hounding!

Bali Trail Hound


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

bali trail hound said:


> The bukit is too hot for me at this time of the year, but does have some good trails. The Bukit and Tabanan seem to be the most popular areas with local and expat riders, but I always head for the hills. Most of my trails start somewhere near the Central Volcanoes, Mt Batur or the slopes of Agung and make their way in a general down hill direction, but it is XC riding as there are some pretty steep ups as well as downs. You could probably put some awesome downhills together but they would be relativley short lived and with no quick means of getting back up that hill,,,,,,,,,?! Don't know I've never tried, don't have the bike!
> 
> I usually go riding with a couple of Balinese guys and have just started a Mountain bike holiday/guiding company up out here, but not sure I'm allowed to advertise on this forum. Anyways, if you want to know more drop me a line ([email protected]).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, Clare.

I used to live there 10 years back and was involved in the Bali Hash House Harriers, so i know the counrtyside fairly well. I have only recently taken up MTBing over the last few years and riding in Bali wasnt on the radar.

However after looking at your website, i think that has changed my mind now.

Do you know of any hassels getting bikes thru customs up there?? Is there any issues that i should be aware of if i take my own bike up there??

Thanks for the info.

G


----------



## jzt (Apr 20, 2004)

I hear there's some crazy good DH trails to ride in Bandung. Its not too far from Jakarta I think. A bunch of my friends have made trips over the past year to ride there. 

They didn't want to come back. 

I'm in KL, Malaysia, couple hours flight away.


----------



## bali trail hound (May 26, 2006)

If you bring goods worth more than $250 into Indonesia, you have to pay import tax on them (I think it is about 25% of their worth), but you get it back when you leave. It's a lot of paper work and hassle.

......on the other hand, if your bike is worth less than $250.......you sale through without a problem.......if you get my drift!


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

bali trail hound said:


> If you bring goods worth more than $250 into Indonesia, you have to pay import tax on them (I think it is about 25% of their worth), but you get it back when you leave. It's a lot of paper work and hassle.
> 
> ......on the other hand, if your bike is worth less than $250.......you sale through without a problem.......if you get my drift!


Its all about "the game" and you need to know the rules. 

Much like getting anything else thru customs. The depreciation on parts, on the plane trip from Australia to Bali, is huge. 

Thanks for the feedback. Next time im up that way i will look you up for a tour.

G


----------



## jzt (Apr 20, 2004)

Clare,

Some friends of mine, Dr Ong & his wife just completed a tour with you recently. They have only good things to say about the trip and I'm looking forward myself to a trip next year to Bandung for some DH riding with the locals (one of them is a national downhiller).

Any good DH in Bali?


----------



## Fakawi (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Clare! 
Just wanna say how much I enjoyed the ride with you guys at bali-trailblazers!

there's heaps of good DH in Bali jzt, it'll be easier if you have a local to point them out to you.

here are the pics from my ride with the bali-trailblazers
------> *TrailBlazing in Bali*


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Fakawi said:


> Hi Clare!
> Just wanna say how much I enjoyed the ride with you guys at bali-trailblazers!
> 
> there's heaps of good DH in Bali jzt, it'll be easier if you have a local to point them out to you.
> ...


i checked your photos out, some nice terrain covered by the looks of it.

Cant wait to get back up that way, its been a while now since i was in Bali last.

G


----------



## Januar74 (Dec 19, 2006)

softailteamrider said:


> Anybody rides in Indonesia...? What kind of trail and bike do you ride...?


Yes, I am, in East Kalimantan.

The trail is xc, it's length about 24 kilometres (14,9 miles). Last ride, I saw 2 monkeys/orang utans crossing the trail .

And near my house there's a hill, so I use it as a training ground for climbing endurance.

My ride is Giant Reign 3 2005


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

Sounds great riding at the rain forests area... How's the track looks like? Rocky, rooty, loose soils, wet, dry....? Post some picture...
Btw your Reign is a nice bike, what fork do you use..?

str


----------



## Januar74 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well actually it's not a single track, so don't imagine narrow track surrounded by tropical trees. The tracks that I ride is actually a mix kind of tracks, there's a wide road that use by coal mining companies, so it's mainly gravels and continued with wide track that usually use by oil & gas company to check their pipelinegas (gravels too) and then last track is asphalt road 

And the hill that I used to train my climbing endurance is a loose soil.

About wet or dry, it's depends on the season, if it's rain season, parts of track gonna be 
muddy 

Since I'm here from April 2006, I'm still exploring the area to find a single track that I imagine of (single track surrounded by thick tropical trees)

Yes, it;s a nice bike, thank you. The fork still OEM, manitou splice (fork), manitou swinger 3 way (shock)

I'll post the pictures soon.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

a question.
we'll be back in South Sumatra soon and would like to get a couple good bikes purchased and transported to our destination. We are traveling with surfboards so the bikes would have to be delivered to the final destination.

What parcel or freight delivery type service is available within Indonesia?
Can someone suggest a shop in Jakarta area or Bandar Lampung?
If delivery is fast and economical, purchase in Bali is possible also.
I've had a look at the bike shop in our destination, but desire a more solid bike than what they have in stock.

It would be great to do some pedaling while there!


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

airwreck, see your PM


----------



## votec (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, a Question about shop from Indonesia, do anybody here knows the Java Quantum Sports?
They have best prices for Intense bikes on the net, even too good prices, can I trust them and buy a bike in this shop? Or not because it's a cheat? Any Suggestions? 
They are from Medan, Sumatera Utara.

Thx for any respond


----------



## marlboroicemint (Jul 16, 2011)

votec said:


> Hi, a Question about shop from Indonesia, do anybody here knows the Java Quantum Sports?
> They have best prices for Intense bikes on the net, even too good prices, can I trust them and buy a bike in this shop? Or not because it's a cheat? Any Suggestions?
> They are from Medan, Sumatera Utara.
> 
> Thx for any respond


I'm not sure yet.... but here's some trusted on line sellers in

majuroyal.blogspot.com/

lapakkeakea.blogspot.com/

sepedamtb.com

bmtbonline.com


----------



## tirreus (Jul 16, 2011)

votec said:


> Hi, a Question about shop from Indonesia, do anybody here knows the Java Quantum Sports?
> They have best prices for Intense bikes on the net, even too good prices, can I trust them and buy a bike in this shop? Or not because it's a cheat? Any Suggestions?
> They are from Medan, Sumatera Utara.
> 
> Thx for any respond


Hi, I would also very like to know if somebody already bought a bike from this store, they have really good prices but nowhere is any reference or confirmation that:
1) they really have biggest shop in Medan as they state
2) somebody has experience with buying from them

It is really suspicious because if they exist already 8 years, stating that they are the biggest shop in quite large city, and you cannot find any recommendation on the internet....
I hope that somebody from Indonesia can help us to verify 
THANKS indeed


----------



## amukti (Jul 30, 2011)

javaquantum.en.ecplaza.net. ??

I think it's a scam..

Trusted online shops are :
sepeda98.com --> jakarta, scott, spez, fuji
megahbike.com --> jakarta, giant
bmtbonline.com --> bali, banshee, surly, transition

Shops that marlboroicemint have posted also trusted shops

Biggest forum and source of information for mtb in indonesia : sepedaku.com


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

Too bad this nice place (and people) to ride is also being used by irresponsible people to do the dirty business. Said that I came across the same practices (and almost get me) from Eastern Europe countries few years back. It seems those scumbags just want to tap the growing market there. 
Like China and India, Indonesia is a growing market for every sector of business. It's only a matter of time the sport (or hobby) like mountain biking or cycling in general will hit this region. I understand from colleagues there, the mtb riders population is growing exponentially. Big brands like Santacruz, Turner, Intense, ScottUsa, Specialized, Trek, Giant etc are well represented.
The great thing Indonesia is blessed with tropical season and endless trail allowing you to ride over the year non stop. 
Can't wait to visit there again and rides with great people.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Some pics of my fave rock garden. Located in Punclut - Bandung West Java
It's around half mile long each path, the choice is yours to climb or to descend..





































BTW the two last pic is change, now it become concrete road.


----------



## tim0s002 (Aug 23, 2010)

i was born in indonesia, im glad to know that when i go visit, there are some biking there. whoo hoo


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's some view of my town - It's just around 20km uphill to get view like this in Bandung West Java.

I ride SS so it's no problem for gears here.


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

jackspade said:


> Here's some view of my town - It's just around 20km uphill to get view like this in Bandung West Java.
> 
> I ride SS so it's no problem for gears here.


That's very nice.. Do you live in Bandung?
I visited there and had a chance being guided for an mtb riding by a small group gathering at the field in front of historical government building (was it Gedung Satay?). 
To my recollection there were miles and miles up hill route to mount Perahu and also tons of dowhill route on the way back.. Interestingly to get there, they took me to the small alleys of congested housing compunds, cut through to the single track and tea plantation trail. A total more than 3000 ft vertical climbs.
It was very nice ride.. will do more in next opportunity.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

softailteamrider said:


> That's very nice.. Do you live in Bandung?
> I visited there and had a chance being guided for an mtb riding by a small group gathering at the field in front of historical government building (was it Gedung Satay?).
> To my recollection there were miles and miles up hill route to mount Perahu and also tons of dowhill route on the way back.. Interestingly to get there, they took me to the small alleys of congested housing compunds, cut through to the single track and tea plantation trail. A total more than 3000 ft vertical climbs.
> It was very nice ride.. will do more in next opportunity.


Yes I live in Bandung and I ride weekdays.

I think you talking about Jayagiri, I've never been there but from the stories of many riders that's a very interesting place.


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

A ha..I don't think there's a thread that represent my hometown.

I ride mostly at UI forest, Depok or sometimes at JPG, Serpong or JJ, Bekasi. but the last two is rarely visited.

Later there's a track near to the central of Jakarta called Lintas Radar it's not far from Halim Perdana Kusuma Airport. I've been there once.

I never go to Rindu Alam track.


----------



## dominikusbw (Apr 28, 2012)

hello... nice to meet all of you...
i live in pamulang, banten but never ride off road before cause my surly KM just arrived today, i'll build my KM soon, can't wait....


----------



## basslu (Oct 14, 2007)

I will be visiting Yogyakarta this weekend. Wondering if there is any mountain bike riding here?


----------



## 0600661160 (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah there is a lot of trail in Jogjakarta. How long are you gonna stay in djogjakarta?


----------



## sundaysonten (Jun 22, 2012)

another one from Jogjakarta here  let's ride


----------



## noufa777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone live Sumatera Barat? I'll go there for Tour de Maninjau this weekend. Wondering if there's any AM track near by Maninjau Lake.


----------



## cactolith (Feb 5, 2013)

*Search for Cycle Indonesia on Google*

Anyone interested in cycling in Indonesia especially around Jakarta can check out the Cycle Indonesia site. It links to a Google group of active riders in the area. Many of their paths are uploaded to Garmin Connect and can be downloaded to a GPS device. Happy trails! <site removed="" until="" i="" post="" 10="" times...="" it="" links="" to="" a="" google="" group="" of="" active="" riders="" in="" the="" area.="" many="" their="" paths="" are="" uploaded="" garmin="" connect="" and="" can="" be="" downloaded="" gps="" device.="" happy="" trails!<="" html=""></site>


----------



## mrsunshades (Jan 25, 2010)

*Buying a bike from Indonesia*

Hi - are you familiar with sale-bikes . com ?
They are in Indonesia, and have some great deals on bikes, but I'm really not sure about buying and having it shipped from all the way here to Georgia, in the US. Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## cactolith (Feb 5, 2013)

I am not familiar with that site. The address lists Bogor and I didn't live there and never heard of the place. I can't imgine shipping a bike from Indonesia to GA would make economic sense after all the charges. Feel free to join the cycle indonesia group and post the question there. Someone there may know more than I do.


----------



## softailteamrider (May 28, 2004)

cactolith said:


> I am not familiar with that site. The address lists Bogor and I didn't live there and never heard of the place. I can't imgine shipping a bike from Indonesia to GA would make economic sense after all the charges. Feel free to join the cycle indonesia group and post the question there. Someone there may know more than I do.


+1. Seems like a scam to me, pricing is too good to be true. There were few examples before. 
While Indonesia is a new growing market for mountain bike, to my knowledge there are only few legit online store there as it's not a popular way of deal sight unseen. People tend to build relationship with LBS there and online transaction done after they knows each other or through buddies.
Take extra precaution when dealing online with heavily discounted pricing for new item.
By the way the address seems belong to Semeru Bike in Bogor Indonesia. I met the owner, a passionate biker running a legitimate bike shop there but I dont think he has any idea with that online dealing. Google Semeru Bike you may get the right contact number.


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is link to some my documentation (track and bike) about off road track in kalimantan / borneo

Track Offroad MTB di Kalsel | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community

one of pic:


----------



## adhyanz (May 9, 2010)

0600661160 said:


> yeah there is a lot of trail in Jogjakarta. How long are you gonna stay in djogjakarta?


Hallo Mr. Angkasemua, nice to know you here...hihihi


----------



## cactolith (Feb 5, 2013)

*Biking resource for Indonesia*

All,
Related to this, I started a cycling Google group when I was in Jakarta from 2007-2010. The group is still active and you can browse trail suggestions, look up GPS tracks and ask questions of group members still living there. Some of the trails have been there for years and other change daily. I did the same trail back to back one weekend and local farmers had rerouted part of it between Sat and Sun rides!

Link to join the Google group here: https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en#!forum/cycle_indonesia

Cheers


----------



## cactolith (Feb 5, 2013)

The group was originally based in Jakarta BUT the members are active throughout the area. Bali Trailblazers organize rides in Bali and based on my experience back in 2008 they were excellent.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Hmmm Punchak! KTH!


----------

